# Books You Want to Read in 2013



## Philip Overby (Jan 1, 2013)

What books are you looking forward to reading in 2013?  These can be old books you never got to or new releases you can't wait for.

Here are some of mine:

1.  Anything by Guy Gavriel Kay:  I have _Lions of Al-Rassan_ but never got around to reading it.  I also have _Tigana_ on Kindle and I want to read that too.  I've heard him recommended many times and I'm willing to take the time to really give him a chance.  

2.  _Memories of Ice_ by Steven Erikson:  I dig Erikson's work, having just finished _Deadhouse Gates_.  I started reading a bit of this one, but I'm hoping to really dive into it in 2013.

3.  _Throne of the Crescent Moon_ by Saladin Ahmed:  I've heard good things about Ahmed's world, some comparing it to a sword and sorcery version of Arabian Nights.  I love the different setting idea and it sounds like an awesome book.  

4.  _Bitter Seeds_ by Ian Tregillis:  Magic and super-heroes during WWII doesn't sound like something I'd really be into, but I've been seeing this book on a lot of top lists of 2012.  So I'm willing to give this a go based on so many glowing reviews.  And I think it approaches the subject matter in a way that's not too predictable.  

5.  _The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson:  Got this book for Christmas in 2011 but never got around to reading it.  Well, I read a few chapters and I liked what I read.  Sanderson's inventive magic systems always hook me so I'm looking forward to sinking some time into this one.

6.  _Journey to the End of the Night_ by Louis-Ferdinand Celine:  A book I've wanted to read since college but never got around to, I recently got my hands on a copy so I'm interested in reading this book simply because it's a change of pace from what I may usually read.

7.  More Robert E. Howard:  One of my favorites, but I've yet to read a lot of his work.  I have two big books full of his stories so I'll have plenty of material to sort through.  

8. _ The Prince of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence:  I've heard a lot about this novel as well and the sequel came out last year.  I like anti-heroes and dark subject matter, so this should appeal to me in several ways.  

9.  _Theft of Swords_ by Michael J. Sullivan:  Downloaded this first book in the Riyria Revelations a couple of weeks ago and have it at the front of my reading queue.  After hearing tons of good things about this series, I'm excited to see what's in store.

10.  _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss:  A book immediately got on my Kindle after reading the sample chapters, I since stopped reading it for whatever reason.  It's moving back to the top of my to-read pile this year.  

There are several others, but these are my top ten to-read for this year.  I don't imagine _The Winds of Winter_ (George R.R. Martin's next book) will be out in 2013, so I'll have to leave it off my list for now.

Looking forward to some good reading for 2013!  What is on your to-read list?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jan 1, 2013)

_Memories of Light _tops my list followed by the newest in the Troy Rising series by John Ringo.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 1, 2013)

A Memory of Light by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson definitely tops my list

Stormlight Archive 2 by Brandon Sanderson is another one, I kind of just want to know the title is going to be.  It was going to be "The Book of Endless Pages" but that isn't the best name for an eight hundred plus page book... (Sequel to Way of Kings)

The Bloodfire Quest and Witch Wraith by Terry Brooks

Michael J Sullivan's new book whose name I can't remember I think it has Tower somewhere in the title.

The Rook by Daniel O'Malley I got this for Christmas and it looks pretty cool

I also got the Annotated Sword of Shannara by Terry Brooks and I look forward to re-reading that.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 1, 2013)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, volumes 3 through 5. I got volumes 1 and 2 for Christmas, but my mom apparently owns the whole series. I'll have to raid her bookshelf at some point.

Skin and Bones, by Thorne Smith. An interesting supernatural read from the 30's, another book my mom owns. I've read it once before, and loved it.

The Forest Laird, by Jack Whyte. A historical fiction about the life of William Wallace, told through the POV of his cousin Jamie. It's quite a thick book -- should keep me reading for quite some time. ^^


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Jan 1, 2013)

_The Way of Kings
A Storm of Swords_

Those two alone will take a while, given their extreme length. 

I would also like to begin the _Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn_ trilogy.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 1, 2013)

I have some books on my reading list, but more of my list is comprised of authors than novels. I've never read the following authors: H.P. Lovecraft, Edgar Rice Burroughs, Algernon Blackwood, Fritz Leiber, William Gibson, Jorge Luis Borges, Steven Brust, Caitlin R. Kiernan, Carol Emshwiller, Anton Chekhov, Alexander Dumas, and Flannery O'Connor. I'm curious about them and several are available at my library or on sites like Project Gutenberg, so I plan to read them.

There are authors I've encountered before, maybe one story or one novel, and I'd like to explore more of their work. These are folks like Richard Matheson, Lord Dunsany, Franz Kafka, Edith Wharton, William Hope Hodgson, Shirley Jackson, Donald Barthelme, and Ambrose Bierce. I used to be a big fan of Bierce growing up, but I don't remember much of his work.

My to-read list is huge, so these authors will be my focus this year. :biggrin:


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 2, 2013)

Hoping get a hold of Absolute Midnight by Clive Barker. It took him seven years to write the damn thing, so this better be good.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't know it was out! And it's on hold at the library. :furious:


----------



## afrisch (Jan 12, 2013)

So many books on my shelves and so little time!  I am looking forward to:
"On Writing" by Stephen King
"Writer with a Day Job" by Aine Greaney
"Wolf Tales" (currently reading) by Kate Douglas
"Noctural" by Scott Sigler
"The All Pro" by Scott Sigler
"Outer Bounds" by Sara King (friend and author I met in Alaska)


----------



## Shockley (Jan 13, 2013)

No specific titles in mind, but I'd like to work on the books by Patrick Rothfuss, Brandon Sanderson and Steven Erikson.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jan 13, 2013)

I got about four pages of titles on my Kindle to finish reading, and on  top of that a shelf full of books I've either not started or started and  forgotten about. 

2013 is all about finishing them all. And I'm hoping that seeing new books as the come out will force me to read what I have.


----------

